# Bhyve - bridge doesn't work



## Lex_P (Jul 17, 2020)

I'm bridging *epair2a* (jail's vnet, FreeBSD 12.1) and *tap3* (bhyve's virtio, Debian 4.19).

First, I run:


```
ifconfig bridge2 create up
ifconfig bridge2 addm tap3
ifconfig bridge2 addm epair2a
```

Then:


```
bhyve\
        -A -H -P\
        -s 0:0,hostbridge -s 1:0,lpc -s 2:0,virtio-net,tap3\
        -s 3:0,virtio-blk,./hdd.img\
        -s 4:0,ahci-cd,../debian.iso\
        -l com1,stdio -c 4 -m 1024M deb2
```

I'm expecting bhyve's guest can ping jail. Nothing like this. It seems those two can't see each other. Ping
from bhyve's Debian to jail's FreeBSD says *Destination host unreachable*
Looks like it doesn't see ARPs

This is from bhyve (debian linux):

```
user@deb2:~$ ip neigh
10.2.0.2 dev enp0s2  FAILED
```

I tried giving bridge an IP address; I tried creating/adding-to bridge and running bhyve in different orders.
Nothing helps.


----------



## Lamia (Jul 20, 2020)

Do you want to try VM-bhyve? No need for epair. Simply create a switch with a standard template an assign an IP address to it. It would act as the gateway. Assign an IP address in the same net range to a VM and try ping the gateway or host from the guest and check the switch with "vm switch info" for packet transfer. With that, you are almost through with the issue.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2020)

What's the output of `sysctl  net.link.tap.up_on_open`?


----------

